# Peter Kay and Jimmy Carr



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

PETER KAY'S AND JIMMY CARR'S ONE LINER'S AND UNIVERSAL TRUTHS



1) I saw a fat woman wearing a sweatshirt with 'Guess' on it. I said 'Thyroid problem?' 

2) When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bike. 

Then I realised that The Lord doesn't work that way, so I stole one 

and asked him to forgive me. 

3) I've often wanted to drown my troubles, but I can't get my wife to go swimming. 

4) I was doing some decorating, so I got out my step-ladder. I don't get on with my real ladder. 

5) I went to a restaurant that serves 'breakfast at any time'. 

So I ordered French Toast during the Renaissance 

6) A cement mixer collided with a prison van on the Kingston Bypass. 

Motorists are asked to be on the lookout for 16 hardened criminals. 

7) Well I was bullied at school, called all kinds of different names. 

But one day I turned to my bullies and said ' 

Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me', and it worked! 

From there on it was sticks and stones all the way. 

8) My Dad used to say 'always fight fire with fire', 

which is probably why he got thrown out of the fire brigade. 

9) Sex is like playing bridge: If you don't have a good partner, you better have a good hand. 

10) I saw six men kicking and punching the mother-in-law. My neighbour said 

'Are you going to help?' I said 'No, six should be enough.' 

11) If we aren't supposed to eat animals, then why are they made out of meat? 

12) I think animal testing is a terrible idea; they get all nervous and give the wrong answers. 

13) You know that look women get when they want sex? No, me neither 

14) Politicians are wonderful people as long as they stay away from things they don't understand, 

such as working for a living. 

15) I was the kid next door's imaginary friend. 

16) Right now I'm having amnesia and deja vu at the same time. I think I've forgotten this before 


PETER KAY'S UNIVERSAL TRUTHS 


1) Triangular sandwiches taste better than square ones. 

2) At the end of every party there is always a girl crying. 

3) One of the most awkward things that can happen in a pub is 

when your pint-to-toilet cycle gets synchronised with a complete stranger. 

4) Sharpening a pencil with a knife makes you feel really manly. 

5) You're never quite sure whether it's against the law or not to have a fire in your back garden. 

6) Nobody ever dares make cup-a-soup in a bowl. 

7) You never know where to look when eating a banana. 

8) You always feel a bit scared when stroking horses. 

9) The smaller the monkey the more it looks like it would kill you at the first given opportunity. 

10) Every bloke has at some stage while taking a pee, flushed half way through 

and then raced against the flush. 

11) Its impossible to look cool whilst picking up a Frisbee. 

12) Driving through a tunnel makes you feel excited. 

13) Old ladies can eat more than you think. 

14) You can't respect a man who carries a dog. 

15) Despite constant warning, you have never met anybody 

who has had their arm broken by a swan. 

16) You've turned into your dad the day you put aside a thin piece of wood 

specifically to stir paint with. 

17) Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad. 


LIFE'S ETERNAL QUESTIONS BROUGHT TO YOU BY PETER KAY 


1) Why does your gynaecologist leave the room when you get undressed? 

2) If a person owns a piece of land do they own it all the way down to the core of the earth? 

3) Why can't women put on mascara with their mouth closed? 

4) Is it possible to brush your teeth without wiggling your bottom? 

5) Why is it called Alcoholics Anonymous when the first thing you do is stand up and say, 

'My name is Peter and I am an alcoholic'? 

6) Why are they called stairs inside but steps outside? 

7) Why is there a light in the fridge and not in the freezer? 

8) Why does mineral water that 'has trickled through mountains for centuries' 

have a 'use by' date? 

9) Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp no one would eat? 

10) Is French kissing in France just called kissing? 

11) Who was the first person to look at a cow and say, 

'I think I'll squeeze these dangly things here and drink whatever comes out'? 

12) What do people in China call their good quality plates? 

13) Why do people point to their wrist when asking for the time, 

but don't point to their crotch when they ask where the bathroom is? 

14) What do you call male ballerinas? 

15) Why is a person that handles your money called a 'Broker'? 

16) If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests? 

17) If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, 

then what is baby oil made from? 

18) Why is it that when someone tells you that there are over a billion stars in the universe, 

you believe them, but if they tell you there is wet paint somewhere, 

you have to touch it to make sure.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Brilliant! Thanks for that lot!


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Must remember some of these very funny. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*I know it's a bit pedantic but....*

..the first section is by Jimmy Carr, not Peter Kay.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

How would I know, It was sent to me in an email, so I just copied it.
I will Change it to make you happy


----------

